# Cadence sensor on 566 twisted chainstay



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

My garmin speed/cadence sensor has arrived. While trying to mock up the pieces I'm realizing the twisted chainstay makes installation a bit tricky. I'm just wondering if anyone has successfully mounted one to a 566...? The way I have mine sitting now requires the sensor to be tilted out in order for the crank magnet to register with the sensor and the sensor is positioned pretty far forward. Anyone have any tips and/or pics. Thanks!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

post a pic?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*566 sensor*



s30.hybrid said:


> My garmin speed/cadence sensor has arrived. While trying to mock up the pieces I'm realizing the twisted chainstay makes installation a bit tricky. I'm just wondering if anyone has successfully mounted one to a 566...? The way I have mine sitting now requires the sensor to be tilted out in order for the crank magnet to register with the sensor and the sensor is positioned pretty far forward. Anyone have any tips and/or pics. Thanks!


contact Look and tell us what they say?


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Just leave it as is if it works fine. I had to tilt the arm out a little bit on my sensor on my 555 for it to read the wheel magnet. It doesn't look pretty but it does the job.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a proud new Look 566 owner of a 2010 model and didn't really have any issues mounting the Garmin sensor on the twisted tube but I always put double sided tape between things to help prevent them moving in addition to the cable ties. Mines such the wheel sensor is upwards and in slightly.


----------

